# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  .. إحتكآگ عربيَ ~ إحتكآگ غربيَ ..{ نظرَة مٌعـآق }.. ~.

## فرح

السلام عليكم.....
صباحكم ....مساءكم 
باالورد والياسمين


{ لا يخلُو مُجتمع فِي العَالم مَهمَا كَان صغِيراً وَبسِيطاً مِن ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصّة حتّى لو كانَ فراداً واحِداً فقط }

دَوماً يُقَال ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة لِمَن ينقُصُه شيءٌ مُعيّن سواءً كان جسدياً أو عقلياً .. !
بِالتالي لا يستَطِيع القِيام بِكُل مَا يُمكِن للإنسَان الطبِيعِي فِعله فَهوَ مِن ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصّة


.
.

{ لِنَقِف بُرهَة هُنَــــا .. احتياجات خاصّة 
فَهوَ لَيس كَغيرِهِ إذاً , هُوَ يحتاج احتياجات خاصّة

- هل تتوفّر هذِهِ الاحتياجات لِهؤلاء الأشخاص حتّى يستطِيعُوا الاعتماد على أنفسهِِم و القِيام بِواجباتهم بِأنفسهم دُون اللُجُوء لِطَلب المُساعدة مِن الآخرين ؟

- للأسف فِي عالمِنا العربي "نــــــــــــــــــــادِراً" ما تتوفّر هَذِهِ الخَدمَات ..

لِنَبدأ بِالمَرافِق العَامّة والطـُرُقْ ..!

( شخصي )

نادراً ما أرى مَكان مُخصّص لِدُخُول العربات أو الكراسِي المُتحرِّكة التّي يستعِين بِها المُقعدِين لِتساعدهم فِي الحركة ..
نادراً ما أرى ذلِكَ المُنحدر الذّي يُسهِل على الشخص المُقعد الدخُول لِلمكَان .. حتّى فِي الدوائِر الحُكُومِيّة والبعض مِن المُستشفيات والمرافق العامّة !

_هل يَسْتَطِيع المُقعد قُطع الطّرِيق لِلذّهاب للجِهةِ المُقَابِلة_ , فِي عالمنا العربي " لا " لِأن الرصِيف يَمنعُه مِن الصُعُود عَلَيْه وَالعبُورْ ولا يُوجَدْ رَصِيفْ مُخصّص لِعُبُور الكراسِي المُتحرّكة ..

مــــــــــواقِف بديهيّة :.

- دُخُول مُقعد عَلَى كُرسيّهِ المُتحرّك مِصْعَداً فِي أَحَد مُسْتَشْفَيَاتِنَا ( العَرَبِيّة ) هُوَ لا يَسْتَطِيعْ الوُقُوفْ !
كيْفَ يَسْتَطِيع التحكّم بِالمِصْعَدْ إذَا لَمْ تكُنْ هُنَاك لَوحَة تحكُّم قرِيبة ولم يُصمّم مِصْعَدْ ( المُستشفى ) لِيَخدمَك يا عزيزي إذاً لابُدّ لكَ أن تطلُبَ المُسَاعدة مِن أحدهم إذا لَمْ يُدِر لكَ ظَهْره ..

- مُقعد يُرِيدْ اسْتِخْدَامْ الصَرّافْ الآلِي لِسَحْب النّقُودْ " لَا " يَسْتَطِيعْ فِي عَالَمِنَا العَرَبِي ..

لِمَــــــاذا ؟!!

لأنها _مُرتفِعة_ ولَمْ يُرَاعَى وَضْعُكَ يَا عَزِيزِي أَثْنَاء التَصْمِيمْ الدّقِيقْ لِلجِهَازْ 

..

-نَشَبَ حَرِيقْ -لا سمح الله - فِي أَحَدْ المَرَاكِزْ أو المَبَانِي الحُكُومِيّة عِنْدَئِذٍ يُمْنَعْ اسْتِخْدَامْ المَصَاعِدْ كَيْفََ لكََ يَا عَزِِيزِي أنْ تَنْجُو مِنْ الْسِنَةْ النِيرَانْ .. وَأَنْتَ عَلَى كُرْسِيّكَ المُتَحَرِّكْ الّذِي لَا تَتَوَفّرْ لَهُ أَبْسَطْ حُقُوقُهُ هُنَا ..

هلّا تَصَوّرْتُمْ مَعِي بِمَاذَا يُفكِّرْ - بعد أن ينجو - (أَلِهَذِهِ الدّرَجَة أنَا مُهَمّشْ حَتّى أَنّهُمْ لَمْ يُوِفِّرُوا لِي طَرِيقاً لِلْنّجَاةْ )

وَمَعْ ذَلِكْ يَعُودْ لِقُوّتُهْ وَشَجَاعَتُهْ وَيَقُومْ بِِمُمَارَسَةْ حَيَاتُهْ الطّبِيعِيّة مِنْ جَدِيدْ ..

هذِهِ أمثلة وصُور قليلة
ويُوجد الكَثِير وَنَرَاهُ فِي حَيَاتِنَا اليَومِيّة كَثِيراً .. قَدْ يَسْعَى البَعْض لِمُسَاعَدَةْ مَنْ يَسْتَطِيعْ مِن مَن وَضَعَهُ التخلّف النَاتِجْ عنَْهُ هَذِهِ الأَخْطَاء فِي مَوْقِفٍ حَرِِجْ مَعِ نَفْسِهِ أَولاً ومَعْ مَنْ هُمْ حَوْلُهُ ثَانِياً , البَعْض يَبْتَسِمْ وَيُسَاعِدْ وَالبَعْض الآخَرْ يَشمَئِز وَيَتْرُك الشّخْص الذّي يَنْتَمِي لِفِئة ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصّة.. 
!

غربيـــــــًا !

بِِِلَا اسْتِثنَاء , المَطَارَاتْ وَ الأمَاكِنْ العَامّة وَالمَطَاعِمْ وحَتّى ( المِترُو ) والطُُّرقَاتْ مُجَهّزة بِِالكَامِلْ لِلإسْتِخدَامْ مِنْ قِبَلْ الأشْخَاصْ المُنْتَمِينْ لِتِلكَ الفِئة ..
هُنَـــــاكْ ,,
يَسْتَطِيع الإنسَانْ المُنْتَمِي لِهذِهِ الفِئة الخُرُوجْ وَحِيداً دُون أنْ يَحْتَاجْ لِمُسَاعَدَةْ أَحَدْ ..
هُنَـــــاكْ ,,
يستطِيع العمل أينما يَشاء والذهاب حيثُما يُرِيد ..

لِمَــــــــاذا ؟! 
لأنّ بِلادهُ تستطِيع استِيعابُه واستِيعَاب احتِيَاجَاتُه ومَا يَنقُصه ومَنحُه ما يحتَاج ..

الفُروقات تَبقَى شاسِعَة والمَسَافَات بعِيدَة بين ع وَ غ

هَذا بِخِلاف الوَعِي العَام لِلأشخَاصْ والشُعُوبْ ومقدِرَتهِم عَلى التَكَيُّف مَع مَن يَعِيشُون فِي وَسطِهُم مِن مَن يَنتَمُون لِهذِهِ الفِئة ,,
فِي المُقَابِلْ فِي عالمُنَا العَرَبِي دَوْماً مَا نُردّد الشِِعارات ونُنادِي بِهَا وَلكِن أَسَمِعْتَ لَوْ نَادَيْتَ حَياً وَلَكِنْلَا حَيَاةَ لِمَنْ تُنَادِي ..

الغُرُور العَرَبِي لَا يَسمَْح لِلأغلَبيّة مِن العَربْ التّعَامُلْ مَعْ مَنْ هُمْ أقَل مِنهُمْ بِاعْتِدَالْ وَتوَازُنْ حتّى لَوْ كَانَ هَذَا التّوازُن ظَاهِرِيّاً فَقَط ,,

غالباً يا عزِيزِي تُجْرَح مِن أقرَبْ النَاسْ أيُّهَا المُبتلى 
لِمَـــــــاذَا ؟!!

لأنّك مُخْتَلِفْ عنْهُمْ نَحْنُ أقَلْ مِنْ أَنْ يَهْتَمُّوا لِمَشَاعِرِنَا 

هَذِهِ نَظْرَتُهُمْ لِي وَلَكْ 
].: رِسَالَة إلَى [مُعَــًــٍــًــاقْ] مِنْ [مُعَــًــٍــًــاقْ] :.
لَمْ وَلَنْ يَسمحُوا لكَ بِمُمَارسَة حَياتِك والاستمتاع بِهَا كما يفعلُون ,,
لَن يتركُوك تَعيش كما تُرِيد ولكِن فِي المُقابِل سيتركُونك وحِيداً مُتفرّغِين لِشِعَارَاتِهمْ الفَارِغَة التّي يهتفون بِهَا مِنْ أجْلِكْ كَمَا يَزْعُمُونْ .

]( سَتَرَى ) العَجََبْ العُجَابْ ..!
الأفْضَلْ لَكَ الإِبْتِعَاد عَنْهُمْ وَالبَحْث عَنْ مَنْ هُمْ أَكْثَر وَعْياً وَتفَهُّماً لإِحْتِيَاجَاتِكْ وَمَطَالِبكْ وَمُرَاعَاةْ ظُرُوفِكْ وتَقْدِير شُعُورِكْ ..~
إذْهَبْ وَلَا تَعُدْ لِمَنْ لَا يُقدِّركْ فَلَنْ يَنالُكَ مِنهُمْ إلّا السُخرِيَة مِمّا تُقدِّمْ وَتُنْتِجْ حَتّى ممّا تَشْعُرُه وتُحِسّه ..
هَلْ تَعْلَمْ لِمَــــاذَا ؟؟
لِأنّك بِبسَاطَة شَدِيدَة مُخْتَلِف عَنْهُمْ وَنَظْرَتُهُمْ إِلَيكَ قَاصِرَة عَلى الظَاهِر مِنكَ فَقَطْ 

..

لَــــــوْ علِمُوا ما بِداخِلكَ لَكَفَاهُم إيمَانك القويّ وعزِيمَتك وصَبرِكْ عَلَى المَرَضْ وَمُوَاجَهَةْ الحَيَاةْ بِشَجَاعَة وقُوّة يَدّعُون أنّهم يَمْلُكُونَهَا فِي أجسَادهُمْ وَقُلُوبهمْ وَهُمْ أَفْقَرْ مَا يَكُونُونْ إلَى تلكَ القُوّة التّي عَوّضنَا اللهُ تعَالَى بِهَا ..
لَــــــوْ أَمْهَلُوا أَنْفسهُمْ لَحَظَاتْ فَقَطْ وَتَأمّلُوا مَا تَحْتَضِنُهُ عينَاكْ مِنْ أمِلٍ وَتَفَاؤُلْ وحب للحياة وإقبال عليها لكفتهم ..
لَــــــوْ تمعّنوا في ابتسامة قلبك التّي تمنحك الشُعُور بالحياة و الإحساس بها لَعلِمُوا أنّك لم تكُن فِي يوم أقل منهُم هذا إن لم تتفوّق عليهم فِي الكثِير من الأشياء ..
لَــــــوْ تأمّلُوا قليلاً ونظروا إلى أبعد من ظلّهم لكفاهم شجاعتك بالنّظر إليهم دُون خجل والعيش معهم دُون تردّد أو خوف..
لَــــــوْ تمعّنُوا لَوَجَدُوكَ بطلاً بلا تكريم لَوَجَدُوكَ قلباً يحتمِل الألَمْ وَيتجرّع مرارته ..

لَوِجِدُوكَ عَيْناً لا تَرَى إلا الإيمَانْ و احْتِسَابْ مَا يَكُونْ عِنْدَ الله خَيْر

أنت أقوى مِن أن يُضعِفُوك..!
ولكنّهُم لا يستحقُّونك ..
لا يستحقُّونك ..
حقاً ,, هُم كذِلك .. 
[ قطرة حبر] :.

أتكلّم هنا عن الإعاقة الحركية غالباً ..
أتأسّف كثِيراً لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصّة من الصُم والبُكم والمكفوفين أو من يُعانون من أي إعاقات أُخرى ..
لم أتطرّق لاحتياجاتكم ....
ولأن قلمي يُترجم إحساسي .. لا أستطيع الكتابة عمّا تُعانونه .فمعانتكم لاحدودلها.. 
م/ن

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،* 
الطرح مره روعه :) ، 
مع إن الفرق بين العين والغين نقطه لكن الفرق الموجود آكثر من النقطه  :amuse:  ..

بس يمكن عندي رآيي آمم إن الحين آحسن من قبل آكثر الأمآكن موجود 

امآإكن المخصصه للعربآإت  :amuse:  ..

بس الرصيف اتفق اياش فيه  :amuse:  ،

بس المسآإعدات من النآإس مااتوقع احد يشمئز ويترك مهمآ كآن للحين 

النآس عندهم قلوب عفر  :bigsmile:  ..

ثآإنكس على الطرح حبووبه ،

هذآ رآيي طبعآ  :toung:  ..

ربي يعطيش مليوون عافيه ’

لآخلآ ولآعدم

تحيآتي

----------


## نبراس،،،

مشكووره خييه على هذا الطرح 
يكفينا ان نقوول انهم مهمشوون في كثير من الاموور
وقلييل من يمد لهم يد العون
تحياتي لكم دمتم بخيير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فعلا بلادنا همشت هذه الفئة 
اعانها الله
وطرح موفق اختي فرح
والله يعطيش العافية

----------


## فرح

> *مرآحب ،*
> مراااااحب بالغااالين
> 
> الطرح مره روعه :) ،
> بنوووور هالاشرااااقه الحلوووه مثلك يااقلبي  
> مع إن الفرق بين العين والغين نقطه لكن الفرق الموجود آكثر من النقطه  .. 
> بس يمكن عندي رآيي آمم إن الحين آحسن من قبل آكثر الأمآكن موجود  
> امآإكن المخصصه للعربآإت  ..
> نعم ..بس لازلنا نفتقر اشياااااء واشيااااء لايشعر بها الامن ..... 
> ...



 كل الشكر لك غااااليتي .
لاحرمنا رووووعة هالاطلاله المضيئه دووووم 
حبيبتي يسعدني توااااجدك الغاااالي 
دمتي بالف خييير

----------


## فرح

> مشكووره خييه على هذا الطرح 
> يكفينا ان نقوول انهم مهمشوون في كثير من الاموورصح كلامك خييوقلييل من يمد لهم يد العون
> تحياتي لكم دمتم بخيير



 تسلم اخووووي 
حضووووور لاعدمنااااه 
يعطييك العاااافه 
دمت بالف خيييير

----------


## فرح

> فعلا بلادنا همشت هذه الفئة 
> اعانها الله
> كااااان الله في عونهم وصبر قلوبهم وطرح موفق اختي فرح
> والله يعطيش العافية



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي
ع نوووور توااااصلك الراااائع
دووووم منووووره يااااقلب 
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمتي بالف خير

----------


## صدفة البحر

لازلنا نعاني من هامش يُثير في انفسنا الغضب ...
ويجبر عباراتنا على النطق بصمت ...
لازلنا نطلب احتياجاتنا علها تسعى الى التنفيذ ....
طرح راقني وبقوووووووووووووووووة
اتمنى اذنك بس > كان يمديني انشره في الجريدة ؟؟؟؟

لاهنتِ

----------


## فرح

> لازلنا نعاني من هامش يُثير في انفسنا الغضب ...
> 
> ويجبر عباراتنا على النطق بصمت ...
> لازلنا نطلب احتياجاتنا علها تسعى الى التنفيذ ....
> طرح راقني وبقوووووووووووووووووة
> اتمنى اذنك بس > كان يمديني انشره في الجريدة ؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> لاهنتِ



 تسلمي لي حبيبتي 
ع حضوووورك الطيييب
ويعطيك العااافيه لاعدمنا هالطله البهيه 
غااااليتي...كما ترين نهاية المقال منقول يعني ليس من قلمي  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
دمتي برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليكم ...
حقيقة طرح مؤلم يحز في الخاطر هذه الفروقاات ..
واثناء ألمه تجده قوي وراااائع ..
تسلمييين فرح على النقل ..
دائما تقدمي الرووووائع..
لاخلا من الجديد..
دمتي بوودعزيزتي ..

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

بسمهـ تعالي ..!

هؤلاء الأشخاص لهم حقوق مثل حقوقنا اليسوا اناس من لحم ودم 

::

باللفعل حقوقهم مخفيه لأبسط واتفه الأشياء

بارك المولي غاليتي عللطرح

موفقينـ

----------


## فرح

شـــــــــــذااااوي...زهـــــــــــوووره
مشكوووورين احبتي ع حضووووركم الطيييييييييب
يعطيكم العاااافيه
 ولاخلاولاعدم من الغالييييييييييييين
دمم بخييييير

----------

